# How to check my posts for responses



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, I now have 6 posts to my credit and I would like to call them up to see if I have received any responses. What are the steps to accomplish this? Some responses that I have been able to call up (and I don't know how I did it) have been really helpful. in return I do want to respond an acknowledge/thank these folks. Also, I am, basically, using this opportunity to practice and learn the rudiments of the 'Form". I am not yet able to anticipate problems that lie ahead of me and avoid them in time and I find myself running into stone walls often.
Thanks,
ED


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ed.

In any of your posts, click on your name in the top left corner.

A drop down menu will include the choice "Find more posts by.....".

Click on this and all your posts will line up for you.


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

James,
I think I'm going to say, "Thank you.", many times to you.
Thank you,
ED


----------

